# No start button, no desktop icons, no task manager!!



## kerry757 (Sep 9, 2004)

Please help me! My partner went on one of those crack websites...Norton picked up bloodhound virus but could not repair it...I got a web page desktop saying I am infected with spyware...when I rebooted I have my old desktop background but no Icons, no Start button or tray, no right click and task manager has been 'disabled by your administrator' can anyone please advise me how to resolve this?

Thanks

Kerry


----------



## sonicolin (Nov 24, 2005)

the virus u have is a problem and norton wont remove it
u could try to reinstal windows again and c if this helps
if so then reinstall or if its still there then go on the web and download from avg.com and run
this will remove said virus then go search for ad aware software on google and install and run and this will remove spyware


----------



## kerry757 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi...thanx for your reply,

However...The virus is on a laptop...I dont have a cd drive as it is an external usb drive. I don't fancy reinstalling c as I have lots of data..photos e.t.c not backed up...there must be a way to re-enable task manager and disable active desktop using command prompt? I could not find any info on the net but surely someone out there knows a way without going to the extreme of reinstalling windows!

Kerry x


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

You have a SmitFraud variant.

We'll need to see a HJT log please. Go to the Hijack this Help forum and read this sticky. http://www.techsupportforum.com//se...68-please-read-before-posting-hijackthis.html

Follow MicroBells 5 step process and then post your HJT log.

An expert will then help you to clean your system of the Smitfraud variant, and any other malware infecting your system.


----------



## kerry757 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi...thanks for your reply,

How will I run the HJT program on my laptop I can't get on the net on my laptop...I could download it and put it on a disc on this computer (I am on my other computer) then use the disc with the laptop but I can't get the drive to autoplay and I can't open it through my computer...is there a way of running HJT with the command prompt from the drive? Also I keep getting error message when windows boots and when a cd is run saying Explorer.EXE has failed to start because WININET.dll was not found. Re-installing thi application may fix this problem. c:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll'


Kerry x


----------

